# sleeping old man



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

So Humphry just loves his summer spot.....he stays out all day during the tortoise season...but because of his poor eyesight he sleeps inside at night...so this is a basic hide/lounging spot ...two cinder blocks filled with dirt surrounding his pallet with a thick wood top and the back are stacked 4x4s....I will break this down once the weather forces the winter sleep ....each night I "pop" the top to collect him for bed as well as to keep any black widows or scorpions from moving in during the night...whenever I pop the top..this is what I find....I just adore this old thing


----------



## jackrat (Sep 19, 2011)

Awww. He's tired.


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 19, 2011)

How old is Humphry? Very sweet, gotta love the oldies.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 19, 2011)

So peaceful! Nice pics!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 19, 2011)

Awww, so cute, he looks comfy and extremely relaxed.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow he is knocked out...


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

While there is no way to know for sure his age...I had a group of CTTC members tell me they guess him to be 60ish...and to me he has such an old soul patience about him....he will always be my buddy old man Humphry... 


Maryanne...he sure can make sleeping look good.....I wish I could achieve a nap as good as he makes one look


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 19, 2011)

He is just adorable.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cool and awesome pics, I love when tort and turtles sleep they make me smile when I see them


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 25, 2011)

peaceful. thanks for sharing the pics..


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 26, 2011)

What a cute old guy  He looks like a gentle soul. I almost mistook it for a statue!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww, tough life!


----------



## ascott (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

adorable!


----------

